# Thank you Austin @ www.waltonsinc.com



## bmudd14474 (Apr 16, 2013)

We contacted Austin to see if they would donate to the N. FL gathering again. Or course he was more than willing. Another great company to look at for your supplies. www.waltonsinc.com

Below is a picture of what they donated. 

View media item 215679
We also used their mix to make breakfast sausage that we ate during the gathering. I don't have any of the breakfast sausage pictures but can tell you their Southern Pork Sausage Mix is GREAT. 

Thanks again Waltons.


----------



## orlandosmoking (Apr 17, 2013)

Agree the breakfast sausage at the gathering was delicious. Thanks Walton's for your support.


----------



## ldrus (Apr 17, 2013)

I ordermy casings from them  great  product !


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Waltons!!! The breakfast was Awesome!!! It was the Perfect flavor profile for breakfast sausage!!!
I got a few of the other mixes there and can't wait to try them out!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have to agree..  the breakfast sausage was "FANTASTIC"...   Brian...  is that what flavor it was ? (Southern Pork Sausage Mix)..  so when I order that's what I want ?


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 17, 2013)

Austin came through big for us again and it's greatly appreciated. I have to place an order for more of that breakfast sausage seasoning as well as a few other things


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 17, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I have to agree..  the breakfast sausage was "FANTASTIC"...   Brian...  is that what flavor it was ? (Southern Pork Sausage Mix)..  so when I order that's what I want ?



Yes that is the name of the mix.


----------

